
Is the Silicon Valley Real Estate Bubble About to Explode? – Vanity Fair - mgav
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/05/is-the-silicon-valley-real-estate-bubble-about-to-explode
======
seattle_spring
This article is implying that the impending real estate implosion signal is
that mansions are taking 2 weeks to sell instead of one?

~~~
applecore
Real estate slowdowns usually begin at the top.

It starts with the $5M+ homes taking longer to sell. Then, it impacts the
homes that are affordable to software engineers costing between $2M and $3M.

~~~
seattle_spring
> homes that are affordable to software engineers costing between $2M and $3M

Either I'm out of touch or severely under-compensated.

